# تحميل برنامج hap and E20II



## Aburrum (5 ديسمبر 2008)

نرجو المساعده اذا كان هناك موقع يمكن من خلاله تحميل هذا البرنامج لاستخدامه في الحياه المهنيه


----------



## م / محمد أبومازن (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو ارسال LINK تحميل برنامج hap and E20II


----------



## beebo84 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/13861951/HAP420.rar.html

((منقوووول))

ملحوظة : هذا هو برنامج hap 4.2 وهو والله اعلم يغني عن برنامج E20 II

واي خدمة:78::78:


----------



## heshammohamed (21 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## heshammohamed (21 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير فخيركم من تعلم العلم فعلمة كما قال المصطفى صلى الله علية وسلم


----------



## بهاء فخرى (2 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحت اللى عنده برنامج الهاب يظهر الرابط 4.2
:78:


----------



## amr mansour (6 فبراير 2009)

from another server in-spite of rapaid share :

http://www.4shared.com/file/83548888/1b1fcf43/carrier_hap420.html?s=1


----------



## m_yehia88 (8 فبراير 2009)

wher is password


----------



## m_yehia88 (8 فبراير 2009)

were is passsssssssssssssssword


----------



## abdallahmg (12 مارس 2009)

password pleeeeeeeeeeeeeas


----------



## TEFA1905 (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## TEFA1905 (16 أبريل 2009)

ممكن تعليم البرنامج
و هل البرنامج معتمد


----------



## خالد العسيلي (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخوتي في المواضيع المثبتة تجدون هذا الموضوع .............

حمل برنامجي HAP4.20 و E 20II + الشرح بالصور + Manual 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127195.html


----------



## mohamed_yousry_i (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## max_boker (28 سبتمبر 2010)

thnxxx


----------



## ربايعه (23 مارس 2011)

انا مش عارف بتنزلو البرنامج ليه بلا با سورد


----------



## ahmadakeel5700 (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج لكنه لايدعم ويندوز 7


----------



## عبدالرحمن الخضرى (18 يونيو 2011)

wheres password


----------



## ahmed rady hamed (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------

